# Weiterführend: die Knechtung Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns



## Ackebua (26. Juli 2002)

Höret Ihr Mannen von Meckelburg,

leset meinen Beitrag unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24747&pagenumber=2 (26.07.2002 13:08).

@Zzzzzorro: nur Mut! Es wäre mir eine Freude, Dich an meiner Tafel Willkommen zu heißen.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. August 2002)

Hallo Ackebua,

seit Deiner Ankündigung in MeckPomm vorzustoßen, habe ich nun nichts mehr gehört. Was ist los???

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzelflitzer (7. August 2002)

Der Gute ist gerade dabei seinen Stellung in Schildow weiter in Richtung Norden zu verlegen. Also er ist dabei zwar in kleinen Schritten aber so ein Umzug dauert eben. Und wenn sein neues Hauptquartier eingerichtet und der Urlaub beendet ist, dann sollte uns nichts mehr aufhalten.

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## ZZZZZorro (7. August 2002)

@rifli
besten dank für die info, hatte bereits arge befürchtungen, schließlich gibt es in unserem Lande zahlreiche motorisierte Chaoten, die Kreuze an den Alleen zeugen davon. Mim Rennrad hat man da schnell verloren.


----------

